# Its Friday Again!!



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Comes around so fast!!









Im still wearing Davids Vostok that I recieved earlier this week... A great watch for the money







Ill comment more in Davids topic after the weekend


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

RLT4 for my today.. can't wait my new very special RLT14


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

No surprise here, still wearing this beauty from the man waiting for the Special RLT-14









*Poljot Aviator Chronograph, cal3133 23 Jewels.*


















This was well worth the wait, an excellent watch
















BTW the Shark`s gone back to Andy with a couple of part exchange offers for him to consider while I`m on leave for 9 days


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

This today


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I've dug this one out...NOS Nivada









Cheers

Paul


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

This today - Doesn't seem to spend much time off my wrist !!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

SMP

Gains just 0.5 s per day


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Philm,

Your white 3133 looks rather tasty!!


----------



## 9speed (Nov 28, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> I've dug this one out...NOS NivadaÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

9speed said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > I've dug this one out...NOS NivadaÂ
> ...


----------



## 9speed (Nov 28, 2005)

jasonm said:


> 9speed said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I'll be putting up a wardrobe this morning so I'll be wearing this *Orsa Pro Diver * on rubber strap today


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

I think that i may switch to this later - now that it is mounted on a 'graf' Bund (sorry no pics yet, only just made switch).


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

Strela gang! This for me too:










Simply can't get enough of this one. Even when I look thru the window of Watches of Switzerland etc, I struggle to find anything I like for even 3x the price


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Slava for me










andy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

9speed said:


> I saw a couple of lovely looking NOS Nivada going for less than a tenner each (same seller) on ebay on xmas eve.... is that usual? I didn't know enough about watches at the time to bid for them.. though for the price, I couldn't have gone wrong now could I?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You stick to your music...and leave the Nivadas to me


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

jasonm said:


> Comes around so fast!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting strap on that one, wots the idea of all the holes?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)




----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Wearing this one today...


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Caught the postie just as I was leaving for work this morning so I'm wearing the RLT21 today









Terrific watch; many thanks Roy









Will try to get a picture done when I get home, although it'll be dark by then!


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

This one since Monday (I've only taken it off to shower):










Since 8am Monday it is about +3.5 seconds, not bad at all!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> Caught the postie just as I was leaving for work this morning so I'm wearing the RLT21 today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doubt if you`ll get much work done then Rich you`ll be constantly watch watching
















BTW what this forum needs is a smilie looking at his/her watch


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

The Orsa looks good on the tyre tread strap Rich.









Deskbound today, wearing this.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Dave ME said:


> This one since Monday (I've only taken it off to shower):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice

My latest SMP gains 0.5 s per day


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Marinemaster for the past week


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

Seem to find myself wearing this an awful lot lately, today included.

Orient 200M Diver










Richard


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

My latest acquisition today


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

this one for the weekend for me, tissot navigator lemania 1341


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

in_denial said:


> My latest acquisition today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done! I like this watch very much! Fantastic combination of watch and strap


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I was planning to wear my Mission Antarctica today but it's developed a serious problem in that it keeps losing time and then stopping completely. Possibly it's just completely run down but I suspect that I have capacitor/rechargeable battery problems







!! It's been sitting on a bright windowsill here at work all morning and it's just woken up again, so I've set the time and will leave it charging all weekend - it'll be interesting to see how it's behaving on monday. If it's still telling the right time then I'll put it in a cupboard and see how long it takes to conk out.

Anyway my watch today is this: a classy Seiko Silverwave


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Took this out of the box today


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Paulus, read a similar tale to yours re a Citizen and the advice was to let it charge for ages before assuming a problem, this worked apparently, hope yours is OK


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Seiko Italian market chrono now










Seeing as sunset is getting noticibly later, this for a quick lap of the lanes -










D.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You havent got the bracelet from that your not useing have you Dave?









Nice Seiko


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

I have Jason, its on the Seiko 300m Tuna can diver!

If you are after one, suggest a WTB on the SCTF - you still see them on there now + again.

D.


----------



## 9speed (Nov 28, 2005)

Old school Gary Klein! Circa 1999-2000 I reckon...

I knew that there might be a couple of MTB's/cyclists here....

I got an old school Gary Fisher yr 2000 like that....

But I am now building a Planet X frame I have with some parts I just bought: mavic 219's, Pikes, Hope M4 200/180 etc.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

DAVID said:


> I have Jason, its on the Seiko 300m Tuna can diver!
> 
> If you are after one, suggest a WTB on the SCTF - you still see them on there now + again.
> 
> ...










Thats what I want one for!

I do keep and eye on the SCF but they come and go in seconds









Its funny but Ive seen wtb ads on there and then see the subject of the wtb a few posts up!


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Jason:

have you considered a Seiko monster bracelet - equal in quality + weight with the added benefit of a diver extension, only drawback is they are 20mm as opposed to 22mm.

Seem to remember a post about this , cant remember where -probably SCTF- that extension pieces could be made to fit snugly,

whether any other maching or trimming was needed I don't know.

Seems a good idea though, in looks + weight they are very similar, and the monster bracelet is cheaper + easier to obtain. ?

The bike's a Klein Mantra







circa 1997, bomber forks, lots of Bontrager bits, Magura hydralic brakes

- slowly morphing into a hybrid/road bike as it is such a comfy ride - that, and I don't like to get it dirty much these days









Use a Giant 850ATX hardtail for the real dirty bits, not that I do much of that , the lower back complains too much at my age









D.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Griff said:


> Nice
> 
> My latest SMP gains 0.5 s per day
> 
> ...


I know, I've been admiring yours, wouldn't mind one of thoes someday


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

I recognise that Seiko David! I love mine, never seen it in that colour before, very nice mate


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Jason:
> 
> have you considered a Seiko monster bracelet - equal in quality + weight with the added benefit of a diver extension, only drawback is they are 20mm as opposed to 22mm.
> 
> ...


I love the Seiko Monster bracelet, I have 3, 2 with Monsters and 1 on my 6105, I have seen it on the 22mm 6309 but to be honest I dont like the modifiction/extensions









Its not too much of an issue as I have a chunky 22mm bracelet en route from Australia that should arrive any day


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Sharkie all week


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

jasonm said:


> DAVID said:
> 
> 
> > I have Jason, its on the Seiko 300m Tuna can diver!
> ...


Jase could be one here http://www.equationoftime.com/forums/wrist....cgi?read=12610

Cheers Mal


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Seikos are in vogue this Friday

[attachmentid=4978]


----------



## Han0x (Jun 10, 2005)

This old friend from 1960 for me today


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Han0x said:


> This old friend from 1960 for me today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A fantastic old friend if I may say so


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Having re-discovered my first "real" watch (I think memory and all that !!) I thought that i might finsh the day with it!!


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

This needed a new battery










and this










I'll be chaging them at midnight for mechanicals.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Han0x said:


> This old friend from 1960 for me today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's a handsome watch.


----------

